# D.i.a.b.e.t.e.s!



## Sugarbum (Jul 13, 2009)

Not quite a joke, but funny as hell!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdF54FZu17I

I put this in one of the pump threads, its a rap about diabetes! Thought I would stick it on here so it gets a few hits!

xx


----------



## aymes (Jul 13, 2009)

I did see this a few months back but had forgotten all about it so thanks for nudging the memory, love it!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hysterical !!!


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 15, 2009)

I posted this a while ago, but I think it's brilliant so well worth watching again

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDATgiMwRNA
another funny diabetes song


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 15, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I posted this a while ago, but I think it's brilliant so well worth watching again
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDATgiMwRNA
> another funny diabetes song



Thats not Northerner singing one of his poems is it?  If it isnt I hope this doesnt give him any ideas.....


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 16, 2009)

Superb!!!!:d


----------



## lesley1978 (Jul 21, 2009)

So funny, that really cheered me up!


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Brilliant....

Heidi


----------

